# Referalls?



## engage757 (Jul 24, 2012)

Slightly ignorant question probably. Was checking out my user CP today and when it went to my profile, it said I have 3 "referalls". What are those and how do you give/receive them? I know it must be different from iTrader, I just never noticed them before.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 24, 2012)

It means a new user who signed up said you were thier referrer.


----------



## engage757 (Jul 24, 2012)

ah, ok. Thanks Max! Sweet!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 3, 2012)

I have 3 referrals too, and I don't think any of my friends that signed up ended up actually posting more than a few times.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 3, 2012)

Spammers often copy user names randomly to place in the referall box on signup as well.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 5, 2012)

I have one, and I thought they were they number of times you have been banned. but then I looked at Stealth's profile and realized he only had one. no way that could have been bans. XD thanks for clearing this up for me


----------

